# All Clad LTD



## marion (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, after 28 years of marraige, raising the kids and doing the best we could putting food on the table, we now are ready to remodel the kitchen in a more culinary friendly fashion. Good food, prepared properly, is a passion. But anyway....

We have used the same 3 ply stainless and iron skillets these 28 years. This fall we plan to treat ourselves to nice cook & bakeware. At the present time, we tend to favor the All Clad LTD series.

Can you offer advice?

Marion


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

All-Clad has always made top quality products. I don't know anything about the LTD series, but it sounds good on paper, after reading about its construction.. There is a long thread on this or another cooking forum about cookware-pots and pans, etc. and the favorite, as I recall, was the traditional All-Clad stainless. Pro chefs love it, but you probably won't find it too often in a restaurant kitchen becasue of the cost. Because of its contruction, the LTD may be even better. Of course, their are those who treasure copper or copper core-very expensive.
Also, I believe the consensus was not to buy a set but just the pieces you really need and use. I guess they thought one ends up paying for pieces you rarely use or need. But, that is probably not alwasy the case.
And, there is a place for non-stick in omelet pans, etc. as there is for at least one cast iron pan and a good Dutch oven like Le Creseut (think I spelled that wrong)
The Dec 05 Comsumer Reports had an extensive report on sets of pots and pans. You might want to check it out.
I started buying Calphalon years ago-All_Clad wouldn't fit my budget. They have a new line called Calphalon One you might want to take a look at. But, if you like All-Clad, I'm sure you will be happy with whichever series you get.
Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

As a general rule I think mikescookin is absolutely correct that buying sets can result in buying pieces you won't use that much and therefore it is often better to buy open stock items. That said, I have a set of All Clad Stainless and I use all the pieces all the time. I won the set in a raffle otherwise I probably wouldn't have any it's so expensive. The trouble is I'm not sure All Clad is available to buy by the piece. Perhaps someone else can offer advice on that.

mikescookin is also correct when he says that other pieces are probably good to have as well as the All Clad - like the cast iron, Le Creuset Durch oven, non stick pan, etc. 

The point is, All Clad is wonderfull stuff if you can afford it and I love mine to death but it isn't all things to all people.

Jock


----------



## marion (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank you for your thorough replies. 

We in fact plan to buy a piece at the time. In watching ebay and some of the larger retailers, it's possible to get pretty good deals on some pieces of the LTD. But pieces such as some of the sauce pans and saute' pans bring premium most all the time.

In conjunction with your advice, we will continue to look & learn.

Thanks again,
Marion


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

One last thought. A pro chef once told me, when I was asking about what to add to my Calphalon and Henckels, that I shouldn't be married to one brand. No one has the best of everything. All-Clad is excellent, but there may be a place for a French copper sauce pan or a carbon steel omelet pan or wok, or a Calphalon ---, etc.. 
THe same is true of cutlery. German cutlery has been the standard of excellence for years. But, in recent years the Japanese, who have always made some of the finest steel and cutlery, have been discovered by the pros and the general public. If you are looking at fine cutlery as well as cookware, look at Kershaw Shun, Global, Hattori, etc. Henckels has even recently introduced a line of high-end cutlery made of Japanese steel. 
Before I forget, there is a company that acts as a factory outlet for All-Clad seconds at about 33% or more off. I read about this on another forum and people sadi the minor cosmetic defects were barely noticable. Check it out.
http://www.cookwarenmore.com/
Also, Marshall's and affiliates, TJ Max and Homegoods, regularly have All-Clad and other top brand single pieces at good discounts.
Have fun shopping and enjoy your new kitchen and cookware.
Have a great weekend.

Mike G.


----------



## marion (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Mike, all you've offered is very good advice. I take heed.


Best regards,
Marion


----------

